# SRA'S WITH 6" LIFT



## uppidycon

who all has one and let's see some pics.. mine will be sittin' on a 6" lift come october..


----------



## N2Otorious

uppidycon said:


> who all has one and let's see some pics.. mine will be sittin' on a 6" lift come october..


:thinking:
The suspension has nothing to do with ground clearance on the rear of a SRA bike. So what is the point?

You'll be getting all the bad of a tall lift and none of the good.

The only way to get more ground clearance on a SRA bike in the rear, is to add taller tires.... orrrrrr trade the SRA bike in on a IRS bike :bigok:


----------



## islandlife

explain to me how you fit really tall tires on one without a lift:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

^ His point is that with an IRS when you lift it you gain GC from the lift, as well as the tires. An SRA, you can lift it all day and your GC at the rear axle never changes, the only GC you see is from the taller tire. So even if he put on a 10" lift kit, he's only going to increase his GC at the rear axle by how much taller tire he puts on, since stocks are 25" and lets say he put on 30's thats only ~5"


----------



## monsterbrute750

Unless you go with the IRS conversion, it's pointless other than being able to fit a bigger tire. You can get that with a 2" lift.


----------



## filthyredneck

^you are kinda right... I've had two SRA brutes prior to gettin my 750 that I have now. The first one had 28x10.5x12 laws all the way around on stock wheels with a 2" lift, snorks, dynatek cdi, clutch kit, and jet kit. Pulled the rear hubs off and built some sleeves to slip over the rear axle shafts with paddles welded to them...ground off a little flat spot on the axle shafts and installed set screws... just about couldnt get that thing stuck because the paddles caught the middle of the ruts where I'd normally be high centered.... 
My point is... if paddles were added to this bike, it would probably suprise you, i know theres a straight axle polaris (i think) thats bigger than me, with paddles that goes everywhere in Crosby


----------



## DjScrimm

Polaris425 said:


> ^ His point is that with an IRS when you lift it you gain GC from the lift, as well as the tires. An SRA, you can lift it all day and your GC at the rear axle never changes, the only GC you see is from the taller tire. So even if he put on a 10" lift kit, he's only going to increase his GC at the rear axle by how much taller tire he puts on, since stocks are 25" and lets say he put on 30's thats only ~5"


Even worse... wouldn't it only be 2.5" lift (theoretically).... if even that!


----------



## N2Otorious

islandlife said:


> explain to me how you fit really tall tires on one without a lift:thinking:



I didn't say "Really Tall Tires", I said, "Taller Tires" with a 2" lift, and HL springs 31s will fit.

He's got 30s, he can put 31s on for a whopping 1/2" gained ground clearance;. Not woth it, IMHO


----------



## uppidycon

how about cause i want to? or cause i can? besides, if i trade it or sell it, i won't get much more than i owe on it and then i have to start over.. i bought the sra cause the salesman informed me that it would be stronger for the MAIN purpose i need one.. workin' my 8 acres.. goin' ridin' is just a fun get away when i can.. i've been ridin' 3 times i think.. the rest of the time i have on it is pullin' a trailer around or clearin' trails or goin' to check the mail.. but i started this to see other sra's with lifts.. not to get hounded for something i want to do.. go gripe at someone for wearing pants in texas in the middle of august or go kick a can in a ditch.. there's not many sra's lifted and want to be one of the few.. i like to be different..


----------



## gpinjason

I say lift it, throw on some axle paddles and go get some! BUT... you will need to understand that lifting (like you plan) will probably cut down on the reliability of your "work" needs around the property... yeah you can still go check the mail and stuff... but I guess you can use the tractor for pulling the trailer around and stuff...


----------



## monsterbrute750

If I remember correctly Twisted Customs is working on one for the SRA, but it converts it to IRS. That would be way cheaper than a new bike. Just don't know if you wanna do away with the solid axle ride or not.


----------



## gpinjason

or you can just throw some of these on there....











http://argoparts.com/i-1827319-camoplast-tatou-4s-atv-track-conversion-kits-free-shipping.html


----------



## uppidycon

i don't see why it can't still pull my utility trailer around.. but yes, i have other things to use if needed for drivin' around.. we'll just see.. i see there's not much help here.. if i could do it over, i'd have bought a 650i.. but i didn't..


----------



## uppidycon

monsterbrute750 said:


> If I remember correctly Twisted Customs is working on one for the SRA, but it converts it to IRS. That would be way cheaper than a new bike. Just don't know if you wanna do away with the solid axle ride or not.


well that sounds interesting.. i'll just have to talk to them when i drop it off.. they're the ones i talked to about the lift..


----------



## monsterbrute750

Live and learn. I have a riding buddy that prefers SRA. I like IRS. To each his own. You're not gonna get many hits with pics on this thread simply because not many people have done what you are doing. Or wanting to do. The only people I've even heard of offering a kit is TC like mentioned above. Guess you'll just have to impress us all with plenty of pics of yours once it's done. Good luck on your build.


----------



## Polaris425

uppidycon said:


> how about cause i want to? or cause i can? besides, if i trade it or sell it, i won't get much more than i owe on it and then i have to start over.. i bought the sra cause the salesman informed me that it would be stronger for the MAIN purpose i need one.. workin' my 8 acres.. goin' ridin' is just a fun get away when i can.. i've been ridin' 3 times i think.. the rest of the time i have on it is pullin' a trailer around or clearin' trails or goin' to check the mail.. but i started this to see other sra's with lifts.. not to get hounded for something i want to do.. go gripe at someone for wearing pants in texas in the middle of august or go kick a can in a ditch.. there's not many sra's lifted and want to be one of the few.. i like to be different..


aint no body hounding you dog.. chill out. :bigok: just making a point to the islander.


----------



## byrd

tunercycle has a few pics of some straight axle lifts


----------



## N2Otorious

uppidycon said:


> how about cause i want to? or cause i can? besides, if i trade it or sell it, i won't get much more than i owe on it and then i have to start over.. i bought the sra cause the salesman informed me that it would be stronger for the MAIN purpose i need one.. workin' my 8 acres.. goin' ridin' is just a fun get away when i can.. i've been ridin' 3 times i think.. the rest of the time i have on it is pullin' a trailer around or clearin' trails or goin' to check the mail.. but i started this to see other sra's with lifts.. not to get hounded for something i want to do.. go gripe at someone for wearing pants in texas in the middle of august or go kick a can in a ditch.. there's not many sra's lifted and want to be one of the few.. i like to be different..


Not hounding you dude... Your are more then welcome to lift it to the moon. I was simply just pointing out that no ground clearance would be gained with a lift on a SRA. I point that out, because people want ground clearance to clear ruts left by Bigger bikes. Now if that isn't the reason, that's fine. You could've just as well had a Show bike, all chrome and neon goodies.. I don't know.. I just didn't want you to think a 6"lift was going to do anything other the raise your center of gravity, making the bike in my opinion less suited for the task you outlined.

Enjoy the brute no matter, Take pictures... Not many SRAs lifted over 2".


----------



## uppidycon

well, after all this talk and all this of me wondering if i should keep the 650 or sell it or keep it etc.. found a good deal on CR.. my buddy jason, gpinjason, went and checked it out.. i'm gonna grab it up and keep mine on the market.. it's a 2009 750.. other than the old owner buyin' a red one and paintin' it black, it appears to run great and no other issues.. 348 miles with 62 hours.. already has snorkels, 2" lift, aftermarket rims, exhaust, power commander, and clutch kit.. i'll move my 30's over to it and put the 27's that it has on mine.. it'll be 5 weeks before i see it, but i take jasons word..


----------



## rubiconrider

congrats man! good luck with the new one and good luck with the sale of the old one.


----------



## N2Otorious

Congrats on the new brute... If the paint flakes off or looks bad, you can have the plastics Rhino lined... Looks good, no scratches etc.

Again congrats....


----------



## uppidycon

thanks.. yeah, i'm pretty stoked about it.. i like orange, so i may go down and get some chevy orange and paint the body orange and see how that holds up.. orange body and everything else black.. if the paint continues to be an issue, liner would be my next option.. when i get it, i'll def. post up pics..


----------



## walker

where's pond hopper when you need him.. he builds lifts for straight axle honda's . he might could give you some advice.....


----------



## filthyredneck

Here you go Chris... just borrowed this pic from HL... this is a SRA brute


----------



## uppidycon

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Here you go Chris... just borrowed this pic from HL... this is a SRA brute


yeah, i want the girl ridin' on top of that thing.. ha..


----------



## byrd

i wouldnt worry to much about paint cause u can buy all new plastics for a lil over 500


----------



## uppidycon

byrd said:


> i wouldnt worry to much about paint cause u can buy all new plastics for a lil over 500


yeah, and actually the guy i'm buyin' it from says he has a good hook up and can get new plastics at cost.. he said he would just charge me a little over cost if i wanted to replace them..


----------



## byrd

y in the world did he paint it black then if he could of got black plastics for cheap


----------



## uppidycon

byrd said:


> y in the world did he paint it black then if he could of got black plastics for cheap


he bought it from an auction place.. he has a small business with all kinds of toys.. atv's, jet skis, and different things.. he buys them and gives them a run through to make sure everything is good then resales them..


----------



## byrd

ah ok. so its one of those save a penny where u can to make more pennies


----------



## bigblackbrute

i ride morago swam ride every year hear in louisiana and its prolly the tuffest ride u will ever make hear in the south 12 miles of pure louisiana gumbo and holes that will swallow a d9 cat and ther is always a few solid axles brutes and prairies ther wit atleast 6in or mre and they r bad azz they will surprise u and most of them do run paddles. so i say lift er to tha moon


----------



## camo650

You IRS guy's kill me......
.


















Don't let them make the decision for you. If you want to do it, then do it. It doesn't matter if they think it's a bad idea, not worth doing, or pointless. All the die hard SRA guy's will tell you, yes an SRA can get high centered, and yes you have to learn a different way of ridding, but once you figure it out there's nowhere you can't go. It's funny how I'm always the one thats depended upon by all my IRS friends to come get them out. They all know I can make it.


----------



## uppidycon

that looks good.. thanks.. i did decide to sell it.. i have a few prospects right now.. just waitin' for someone to commit.. i've already talked to the guy i'm buyin' the IRS from and i will be picking it up oct. 1..


----------



## N2Otorious

camo650 said:


> You IRS guy's kill me.....


Creative camera work, Can we see a picture from the back?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

n2otorious said:


> creative camera work, can we see a picture from the back?


it's only 2wd, or did you just have front axles out during this pic?


----------



## camo650

Creative camera work? How many pics of the back do you want?


----------



## camo650

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> it's only 2wd, or did you just have front axles out during this pic?


Yeah when those pics where taken I was still doing R&D on whether or not the lift would work. I didn't want to spend the money on custom length axles if the whole thing wasn't going to work. The prototype axles are in it now but I havn't got any ride time on them yet. They keep shutting down our ridding areas around here so it makes it hard to test ride. The entire lift was made by me.


----------



## N2Otorious

camo650 said:


> Creative camera work? How many pics of the back do you want?


the one that shows the sra is the one... thanks.


----------



## camo650

Ohhhhh... you want THAT picture of the back. You should have that mental snap shot, you know the one where an SRA bike left you in that hole he was supposed to get stuck in. :bigok:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Hey Camo650, that's one sick SRA lift. You should be proud. I looks very well put together. I a little jealous. I want to lift my 750i, i'm just a little short on coin right now.


----------



## camo650

Thanks. I am proud, I get a lot of complements on it when I ride. It's all powder coated now. I was thinking of rolling it out and taking some updated pics of it today. Mabey when I get those I'll post them up.


----------



## N2Otorious

camo650 said:


> Thanks. I am proud, I get a lot of complements on it when I ride. It's all powder coated now. I was thinking of rolling it out and taking some updated pics of it today. Mabey when I get those I'll post them up.


Where on planet earth are you? please be Texas...

Did you extend the rear swing arm? Looks like it. Did you also extend the drive shaft?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Some updated pics would be sweet! Wanna see it all finished up!


----------



## camo650

N2Otorious said:


> Where on planet earth are you? please be Texas...
> 
> Did you extend the rear swing arm? Looks like it. Did you also extend the drive shaft?


I'm in FLA (where the real mud is). Yes the swingarm and drive shaft are extended.


----------



## lilbigtonka

wow florida what part im guessing the east coast where everyone else is im down here next to ******* yacht club and havent seen that bike there so you should def make a trip there and for florida being real mud yes i think our mud breaks more axles and burns more belts up then any other mud cept for some of that canada muskeg it looks rough to......


----------



## camo650

Yeah the east coast. I'm right where the space shuttle goes up. If I drive the 2 miles out to US1, I can see the VAB across the Indian river. 

I've never been to ******* yacht club. I've been to L cross, and some of the Okeechobee mud fest. Also been to the Kenansville mudi gras, and ride at Holopaw.


----------



## filthyredneck

uppidycon... man, I'm with camo650 about the whole SRA thing...I've had two of them and really enjoyed them both, and yes once you learn how to ride that thing it will do almost anything you ask of it. And you know its alot easier IMO to lean a SRA in deep ruts when you get hung up than it is to lean an IRS... not sayin that I dont like my IRS, just sayin there aint nothin wrong with the SRA

camo650...very nice brute, you've done all the things that I always dream'd of doing to the first one that I owned.


----------



## Polaris425

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Here you go Chris... just borrowed this pic from HL... this is a SRA brute


Cant really go by that pic... Thats not an ordinary lift... He used concentric hubs on that bike.


----------



## monsterbrute750

I must say camo650,very nice work...:bigok:


----------



## gpinjason

:agreed: makes me want to do that to the wifes Kodiak... :flames:


----------



## HondaGuy

camo650 said:


> You IRS guy's kill me......
> .


Thats awesome man! Ground clearance is overrated, axle paddles are the ticket.:bigok:


----------



## bump530

ppl say it useless to lift a SRA bike, but i can promise ya a lifted SRA bike will go further than a nonlifted SRA bike is most situations.

in fact, i have plans on liftin mine once i decide to spend the money on axles.


----------



## camo650

Polaris425 said:


> Cant really go by that pic... Thats not an ordinary lift... He used concentric hubs on that bike.


Yeah he built his own gear reduction portal hubs. Much like what a Hummer uses. Still very cool, but not really a conventional lift. The lift he gained was unavoidable due to the gear reduction he was after. Like I said though still very cool.

Thanks all for the compliments guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## 650Brute

Nice!!! Wow, I have missed so much. Nice Bike, good work.


----------



## camo650

Finally got some updated pics. These are with the prototype front axles, thats why thers no boots on them. There just in there to see if they will be long enough. After I do some more clearancing on the front knuckels I have to have them powder coated along with the calipers, hubs, limiting strap end buckles, and a few other odds and ends. Anyways on with the pics.


----------



## drtj

very nice bike. that thing is spotless. GET IT DIRTY!!!


----------



## HondaGuy

That looks awesome man!


----------



## bump530

that looks really good. 

i like the limiting straps on the front. ill be puttin a limiting strap on the rear of my 300 when i get my next rancher rear shock


----------



## camo650

drtj said:


> very nice bike. that thing is spotless. GET IT DIRTY!!!


Thanks. It actually already has some mud stains on the powder coating thats on the engine. The flash from the camera makes them hard to see.


----------



## camo650

bump530 said:


> that looks really good.
> 
> i like the limiting straps on the front. ill be puttin a limiting strap on the rear of my 300 when i get my next rancher rear shock


Yeah the limiting starps have 2 pruposes. 1st is this thing had so much downward travel, the cv joints would get maxed out in angularity. The 2nd was becuase it has a strut style front suspension, at a certain point in the down travle, the axle bar would contact the knuckle. The straps prevent both from happening.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Ridiculous attention to detail there....KUDOs to you. Can tell you really put some knuckle bustin' into that one.
One question though, how do you hold on to those grips when they get wet ?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Best looking SRA bike i've ever seen. I really like the way you mounted your gauges....blends in with the snorks.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

PM me the cost of building me the same lift for me on a P650 .Please, I will send my frame to you


----------



## bump530

camo650 said:


> Yeah the limiting starps have 2 pruposes. 1st is this thing had so much downward travel, the cv joints would get maxed out in angularity. The 2nd was becuase it has a strut style front suspension, at a certain point in the down travle, the axle bar would contact the knuckle. The straps prevent both from happening.


 
i got ya. my last rancher shock i had came apart. im guess from tryin to over extend.


----------



## camo650

hondarecoveryman said:


> PM me the cost of building me the same lift for me on a P650 .Please, I will send my frame to you


If your serious I'll put an estimate together. You do realize that it's going to be quite expensive just for shipping right? I don't know what it cost to ship a frame but it can't be cheap. Then on the return it's going to be even more.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

camo650 said:


> If your serious I'll put an estimate together. You do realize that it's going to be quite expensive just for shipping right? I don't know what it cost to ship a frame but it can't be cheap. Then on the return it's going to be even more.


 Where on EARTH are you ? and yes I am serious that is a incredible looking job you did . could you fabup the lift with out my frame ?


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

That is an amazing machine you built Camo650. Powdercoat work looks great. All the money spent on this bike and your running a supertech oil filter LOL. (I know they are just as good as any off the shelf filter)


----------



## camo650

bamajeepjunkie said:


> All the money spent on this bike and your running a supertech oil filter LOL.


I actually LOL'ed when I read that. Yeah I know, I bought 4 of them the last time I was in walmart just to do the break in oil changes. I was changing it every ride to get all the dirt and dust that may have gotten in there during assembly. I've got some Bosch filters to put on it now. Hondarecoveryman I live in central Florida. I live about 10 miles from where the space shuttle goes up. I probably could build you one without the frame, but I would need to know a few things. I'll PM you with the details.


----------



## 650Brute

Very Nice!! Lots of time and attention to detail in that Beast! Kudos on one Sic, Sic Brute!


----------



## lil'prairie




----------



## greenmachine

dude great looking sra bike! I go to holopaw often I live in palm bay,hope to see u there sometime


----------

